# which Trek



## RandyT (Jun 23, 2013)

I am looking into my 1st road bike in 20 years.

Went and looked at the Treks and they make so many different models
I have a budget of $2500 dollars
The sales person was steering me towards CF but wanted your feedback
Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated

Trek 3.1 Madone
Trek Domaine 4.0
Trek Domaine 2.0

thanks in advance


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you test ride any of them? Get the one that is the most comfortable to you.

And I don't think you could go wrong with carbon.


----------



## RandyT (Jun 23, 2013)

not yet


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

In your price range, the bike you will be getting is unlikely to disappoint even the most experienced riders on these forums. 

It's hard to buy a "bad" bike for 2.5k


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The "sale season" is starting, at least in our area. We just lowered 5.2's from $3399.99 to $2499.99. See if anyone if your area is doing this, it's a better bike. You get the full Ultegra group, and the seat mast/cap system which offers better ride quality. There is also better carbon used and the frame is stiffer around the head tube and the bb.


----------

